# Brooder



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I turned my dog crate into a brooder. What do y'all think













Food and water are in the corners opposite the light. Temps go from 100 to 60, so the chicks should be able to find there zone for optimum temp. 
As they age I will move the light to the outside of the cage.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

The only thing I would add is maybe changing the light to a red heat lamp. They seem to like the red light better. 

Congratulations!


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah, I will as soon as I am able to get to the store, I had that bulb on hand so I tossed it in.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Ohh, that is a solution to a problem I am about to have, thanks for sharing! I have one of those laying around,and plenty of cardboard.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

The seem to be sticking under the lamp, despite the thermo reading 110. I figure, we are having a cold snap here in Colorado, and the cage may feel drafty as this old mountain homes not sealed up very well. 
By surrounding the cage with cardboard I hope I was able to stop the draft. Once the chicks are older they will move through the cage more.
I have since put a red bulb in and the peeps really quieted down and lounge around a lot more.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

The lil ones are a but lonely right now, but next week I have 6 sweedish flowers which are still wiggling and developing. 
Then just 5 days after that I have 10 barnyard mix eggs which are doing well. 
And today I set 12 Olive and Easter eggers and a random white egg... 
I decided to use the coolerbator as a hatcher for the time being, as things in the hovabator are looking a bit better.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Good to know, also, if the thermometer is direct under the light, It may naturally heat up, I put mine just to the side so I don't get a false reading.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Seems great. I had an issue with my older birds pecking at the day olds, so I decided to put them in their own area. I achieved this by placing a plastic "shoebox" in the brooder cage with the peeps in the box. I set it so that it would share in the heat halo. After a few days I removed the box and have had no issues. 
I got a chick waterer and feeder today for free from the feed store, it's already made a difference on my water spillage.. Guess my DIY leaked.


----------

